# Bushnell Scout 1000 or Nikon Archers Choice???



## Austin 419 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looked into both. Just cant decide. Can anyone help out with my problem?


----------



## Mission (Oct 13, 2010)

i think the archers choice only ranges out to 100yds. but if you gun hunt also, it would make sense to get a rangefinder that will read out farther than that


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 13, 2010)

I have used several different range finders over the last few years for hunting and 3-D. Luepold, Bushnell, and Nikons. I like the Nikons much much better. I think the Nikon Archers Choice is the same range finder as the Nikon Pro Staff 550 with the range compensation. I decided that I would save the $50 and just go with the 550. At average tree stand heights and archery distances I have found that the angle compensation doesn't make much of a difference. Good luck.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

It doesn't make any diff at short yardages. I went with the 550 to.


----------



## snake bite (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the bushnell Chuck Adams range finder.  It has the angle compenstor out to 100 yds but it really dont make that much of a difference from 20-30 ft up.  It only adjust the yardage about 1-3 yards and in a hunting situation that few yards just don't make that big of a difference.  I do like the fact that it will range out to 800 yds, so it can also be used to rifle hunt.  I wish I would have saved my $ on the angle compensation.  Just my .02


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got an old Bushnell 450 that has worked just fine, the angle compensation is unnecessary in my opinion.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 13, 2010)

slghtr2000 said:


> It doesn't make any diff at short yardages. I went with the 550 to.



I got one for my birthday and have been very happy so far.


----------



## SowGreen (Oct 13, 2010)

Go with the 550, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks to be an archers choice in the bow case in his avatar. Guess he decided


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 14, 2010)

nobody got any love for the bushnell scout???


----------

